# new express entry



## philvencer (Sep 5, 2015)

I've heard that the new express entry system is really hard to qualify under. Any experiences with this? Is it true that you must have a job offer to qualify?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm assuming you're talking about Canada - based on the tags you put on your post. I've moved you over to the Canada forum where perhaps someone can help.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

